# 2013 gaa - usat-other events calendar



## Archery Mom (Oct 2, 2012)

Gang, 
Here it is, the 2013 calendar. 

Look forward to seeing everyone on the shooting lines this year.

If you have an event you would like added to our calendar, please send it to me and i will add it for you.

Mechell
this is a pdf file, if you need a word version, send me a message


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 23, 2012)

One mistake I see is not really GAA related but is a GA/AL shoot. The second ASA proam of the year is uchee creek in Columbu/Phenix City rather than Paris TX as listed


----------

